# [Horde] Gilde Guardians of Honor Thrall-EU



## Reglias (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Hordegilde, Guardians of Honor, sucht neue Mitstreiter.
Speziell suchen wir für den Neuaufbau unseres Stammraids auf dem schwierigkeitsgrad HC noch spieler.
Wir suchen aber auch immer nette leute die unsere Gilde mit leben füllen aber keine Lust auf raids haben.

Wann Raiden wir?
Nun unsere Raidzeiten sind Donnerstag von 20:00 bis 22:00 Uhr und Sonntags von 19:00 bis 22:00 Uhr.

Was wird vorrausgesetzt wenn ich mich für den Raidplatz interessiere?
Generell spaß daran mit anderen leuten in unserer Gilde die Bosse auf dem schwierigkeitsgrad Heroisch zu erarbeiten. Außerdem solltet ihr TS 3 haben da wir uns darüber in den Raids absprechen und auch sonst meistens im TS schnacken wenn wir da sind.
Im Speziellen, natürlich Klassenverständnis und auch Verständnis für die Bosse denen wir gegenüber stehen. Hilfsbereitschaft den Gildenmitgliedern gegenüber ist auch eine nette eigentschafft die wir auf jeden fall haben wollen. Denn auch wenn wir gerne Raiden und auch mit Engagement Raiden wollen sind wir im Herzen eine Familäre Gilde und dann ist es schön wenn man auch mal neuanfängern und Wiederkehrern unter die Arme zu greifen wenn sie das Spiel beginnen.
Denn man darf nie vergessen der Newb von heute ist eventuell der Raidpartner von morgen auf den ich mich verlassen kann.

Wie viele Bosse habt ihr down auf HC oder seid ihr totale noobs und bekommt nix hin?
Nun wie oben geschrieben haben wir hier einen Raid Neuaufbau und dementsprechen hat die Gruppe noch keine Kills vorzuweisen.
Wir hatten mit einigen Leuten die heut nicht mehr da sind in Hochfels 7/7 nhc als auch 6/7 HC.
In der schwarzfelsgießerei haben wir derzeit in der Gilde 7/10 nhc down einzelne Gildenmitglieder haben schon erfahrung mit HC Bossen.
Aber deswegen suchen wir ja Leute die mit uns Raiden mit denen wir das ändern können und daraus ein 10/10 HC zu machen.

Und wer bist du dass du hier dann postest?
Ich bin der Gildenleiter und einer der drei Raidleiter in unserer Gilde. Ich spiele seid WotLK und habe die Gilde auf Antonidas aufgebaut uns sie zusammen mit einem harten Kern nach Thrall transferiert, weil auf antonidas keine neuen leute mehr zu uns kamen, da der Server auf der Hordenseite immer mehr ausgestorben war. Ich schreibe dies nicht um zu zeigen, dass ich ja voll der checker bin. Sondern um zu zeigen, dass ich die Leute die wir in der Gilde haben sehr mag und ihnen gerne ermöglichen würde auch so zu Raiden wie sie es wollen. Die meisten Leute in meinem Raid WOLLEN HC raiden sin aber weiter der Gilde und mir treu und stecken deswegen auch zurück weil sie die Gemeinschaft schätzen die wir hier haben.

So und nu Verdammt nochmal was sucht ihr jetzt?
So ihr habt bis hier hin den Wall of Text gelesen? Seid nicht vorher abgesprungen? Ok dann habt ihr euch auch verdient zu erfahren was wir suchen. Ich gehe mal davon aus ich/wir haben euer interesse geweckt ein Teil unserer Gemeinschaft zu werden.

Wir suchen:
- Einen DK DD mit tank Specc um einen etwaigen ausfall unserer beiden Maintanks zu kompensieren.
- Einen guten Diszi Priester und einen guten Palaheiler
- Einen Warrior DD
- Einen Mage
- Ein bis Zwei Eulen
- Ein bis Zwei Hexer

Ziel ist es unseren Raidkader auf um die 20 bis 22 Leute zu erweitern und so einen Reibungslosen Raidbetrieb zu ermöglichen.

Natürlich können und sollen sich auch andere Leute die gut sind oder einfach nur eine Gilde suchen bei uns melden. Einfach einen der online ist in der Gilde anschreiben die leiten euch dann an mich oder meine Offis weiter.
Ich lasse aber auch zur Sicherheit noch meinen Battletag da: reglias#1873
In der Regel sind wir aber gegen (fast) alle da.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit
Tanatar


----------



## Reglias (5. November 2014)

Einen kleinen Push für unseren Mitgliedergesuch.

Wir suchen weiterhin noch leute für unseren raid in WoD, bitte oben entnehmen was.

Desweiteren sind natürlich alle Neueinsteiger, Wiedereinsteiger und Veteranen Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Reglias (10. März 2015)

Ein kleiner Push für unsere Mitgliedersuche, zusammen mit dem Post eines neuen Rekrutierungstextes


----------

